# Kid's Music



## weebeast90 (Sep 21, 2012)

Greetings from France,

Yup they don't much know Halloween here, but I still love it and celebrate it even if all the neighbors look at me like a weirdo. I am new to this forum, and the wealth of info is a bit overwhelming. I just wanted to see if someone might have a playlist or an album they know of that is lighter children's Halloween music. If you know Andrew Gold's Halloween Howls, that is the perfect sort of genre I am looking for. I like the mystic jack o'latern black cat kid's sort of Halloween with candles pumpkins and nice ghosts. I don't like the gory stuff. Thanks everyone and Happy Halloween!


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Here are a few that are pretty good (they are also probably on Itunes & may be on the Internet on some blogs): 

Eban Schletter's Witching Hour
http://www.amazon.com/Eban-Schletters-Witching-Hour-Schletter/dp/B001DBQB12/ref=zg_bs_603186_34

Elvira Presents Haunted Hits
http://www.amazon.com/Elvira-Presen...qid=1349018757&sr=1-1&keywords=elvira+haunted

Elvira's Revenge of Monster Hits
http://www.amazon.com/Elviras-Revenge-Monster-Various-Artists/dp/B0000033NP/ref=pd_sim_m_3

Halloween's Gravest Hits
http://www.amazon.com/Halloweens-Gravest-Hits-Various-Artists/dp/B002LB6EEC/ref=pd_sim_m_60

Halloween Hootenanny
http://www.amazon.com/Halloween-Hootenanny-Various-Artists/dp/B00000DD28/ref=pd_sim_m_2

Horror Hop
http://www.amazon.com/Horror-Hop-Various-Artists/dp/B00000AW49/ref=pd_sim_m_4

Mickey's Monster Bash
http://www.amazon.com/Mickeys-Monster-Bash-Various-Artists/dp/B0000C3UY6/ref=zg_bs_603186_40

Monster Bop
http://www.amazon.com/Monster-Bop-Various-Artists/dp/B000001CCI/ref=pd_sim_m_7

Monster Mash/Scary Tales
http://www.amazon.com/Monster-Mash-Scary-Tales-Zacherle/dp/B0049BV3O8/ref=pd_sim_m_7

Monster Rock 'n Roll Show
http://www.amazon.com/Monster-Rock-n-Roll-Show/dp/B000003N26/ref=zg_bs_603186_29

Mostly Ghostly: More Horror for Halloween

http://www.amazon.com/Mostly-Ghostly-More-Horror-Halloween/dp/B0042FXIIU/ref=pd_sim_m_4
Spooky Favorites 
http://www.amazon.com/Spooky-Favorites-Various-Artists/dp/B00000JNJF/ref=zg_bs_603186_36

Spooky Halloween Hits
http://www.amazon.com/Spooky-Halloween-Hits-Golden-Records/dp/B008SUE97Y/ref=zg_bs_603186_19

These Ghoulish Things: Horror Hits for Halloween 
http://www.amazon.com/These-Ghoulish-Things-Horror-Halloween/dp/B000A8SXN8/ref=pd_bxgy_m_text_z

The Ultimate Rockin' Halloween Party - American Horror Songs 1930s - 1950s
http://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Rockin-Halloween-Party/dp/B002LBGB9U/ref=pd_sim_m_9

Walt Disney Presents: Halloween Songs & Sounds
http://www.amazon.com/Walt-Disney-Presents-Halloween-Sounds/dp/B0000C3UY3/ref=zg_bs_603186_12


I would also recommend Midnight Syndicate & Nox Arcana as artists for their wonderful "mood" music. The tracks are almost all instrumental works, but they are really spooky without being gory. 

Best of luck and Happy Halloween!!


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

PM me - I think I have some stuff I can attach to emails.....

or drop me a line at [email protected]

Spookmaster


----------



## the_grim (Sep 16, 2012)

weebeast90 said:


> Greetings from France,
> 
> Yup they don't much know Halloween here, but I still love it and celebrate it even if all the neighbors look at me like a weirdo. I am new to this forum, and the wealth of info is a bit overwhelming. I just wanted to see if someone might have a playlist or an album they know of that is lighter children's Halloween music. If you know Andrew Gold's Halloween Howls, that is the perfect sort of genre I am looking for. I like the mystic jack o'latern black cat kid's sort of Halloween with candles pumpkins and nice ghosts. I don't like the gory stuff. Thanks everyone and Happy Halloween!


My kids like this one...

Halloween Games, Songs and Stories (1974)


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

They don't celebrate Halloween in France?
That's a crime!

Well, anything old from the Disney vaults would probably be age appropriate for you. Looks like some of the links posted above would do the trick, although the OP should just highlight the most popular 4 or 5 choices, as it will be falling down a rabbit hole to check out each one. (just too time consuming).


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here's the "kids" section of my collection... leaving out the book and record sets ...
Carol Darr and Mark Masuoka - Halloween Party Instructions & Story (1975)
Classroom Materials Company - Halloween
Disneyland Parade - Halloween Screams (2009)
Disney's Halloween Songs and Sounds (2008)
Disney's Haunted Mansion Unofficial Album (1969)
Disney's Trick or Treat Story and Songs of Halloween (1974)
DJ's Choice - Halloween Dance Party Vol 11
Dr. Elmo - Dr. Elmo Sings the Boos (2005)
Drew's Famous - Kids Spook-tacular (2008)
Eve Bunting - Scary Scary Halloween (1986)
Fisher-Price Little People - Halloween Sing-Along (2009)
Fox Family Channel - 13 Days of Halloween (2001)
Halloween Fun (1989)
Halloween Sounds & Music for Your Parties, Trick or Treaters & School Festivals (1964)
Kay Lande & Wade Denning - Halloween Games, Songs and Stories (1969)
Kid Stuff Repertory Company - Mostly Ghostly (1977)
Kidz Bop Halloween (2004)
Lucille Wood - Halloween - A Book-Recording Set (1966)
McDonald's Scary Sound Effects Cassette (1995)
Music for Little People - Spooky Favorites (1999)
Old Gray Goose - Scary Stories For Halloween (2004)
Oscar Brand And His Young Friends - Trick or Treat_ Hallowe'en Celebrated in Story & Song (1979)
Pat Patrick - Monsters and Monstrous Things (1983)
Paul Hecht & Carole Danel - Selections From the Haunted House and Other Spooky Poems and Tales (1970)
Peter Pan Records - Monster Mash (1977)
Playhouse Presentation of Frankenstein
Robert J Walsh - Ghostly Songs and Stories (1993)
Scary Stories for Little Monsters (1999)
Scary Stories- Frightening Tales for Halloween
Sesame Street Elmo Says BOO! (1997)
Spook Stuff for Hallowe'en (1960)
The Haunted House Company - Halloween Party Planner Flexi (1981)
The Hit Crew - 50 Kids Spooky Halloween Tricks and Treats (2008)
The Ride of The Headless Horseman - Sounds of Sleepy Hollow (1986)
Wade Hooker - Monster Kid Music (2011)
Walt Disney World - Halloween Parade (2002)
Winchells Donut House - Hear the Monsters (1976)
Wonderland Singers and Accompaniment - Spooky Halloween (1974)
There's other kid-friendly stuff in my "novelty" section, but these are my favorite kids-type recordings.


----------



## Vatermann (Oct 27, 2009)

I love Halloween Games, Songs and Stories (1974) ever since elementary school, but one of my new favorites is this: http://www.amazon.com/Whats-Haunted..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1349469884&sr=301-1

I've met the artist. It's not his day job. He just does free shows at local libraries in October. I have 7 kids, and they love it.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the link.


----------

